# What on earth?



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just been having a mooj through the dwarf army book.

Dwarf Lord, Shieldbearers, Shield, Rune of Speed 2x Rune of Cleaving, Master Rune of Adamant, Master Rune of Spite. 

That's 4 WS7 I6 S5 Attacks and 2 WS5 S4 I3 attacks, with 3 T6 1+/4++ Wounds.

That seems fairly evil.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It's not all that much on offense. 4 S5 attacks is hardly guaranteed to chop through much, even with a couple of shieldbearers, but for a rock-wall, that is extraordinarily good.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

How many points does that come to?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

325pts, IIRC. 

And yeah, it's not exactly going to be doing that much damage - but consider it's backed by Stubborn Hammerers, and if you play the counter-magic game correctly, can have +5 to dispel and 5 free dispel dice, IIRC. It's a proper toughy to shift Thanks to Stubborn Reroll Ld10,it's not going any sharpish, and the combination of I6 can be quite a surprise (should've seen the DE player stop smirking when he realised that he'd lost his Kouran in the Challenge)


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds like a plan, don't usually bother with Hammerers as although they are stubborn, they just get boned due to a pants 5+ save. Rather keep them alive, have the BSB nearby and whack on the 10pt rune (can't remember what it's called) that allows them to roll a stubborn roll one per game. Strange that an Engineer has Gromril Armour but the General's bodyguard have heavy armour. Never mind.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Alternatively-

Dwarf Lord with Shieldbearers with Great Weapon (M Rune of Kragg the Grim+Rune of Fury), Gromril Armour (Rune of Resistance + Rune of Stone), Master Rune of Spite and Rune of Furnace

311pts for 5 Ws7 S6 attacks (ASL) and 2 WS5 S4 I3 attacks

With 3 T5 1+ re-rollable(!) save, 4++ save and a 2++ save against increasingly common fire-based attacks

Slower to hit than your Lord Vaz but hits harder and is incredibly survivable against anything less than S7 or ignoring armour saves- 25pts to re-roll an armour save is incredibly good


----------

